# Ya gotta see this...



## Son (Dec 25, 2008)

A fine point a hunting friend found while deer hunting. He didn't get a deer, but said, who cares when you can find a point like this.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW!!! They don't get much better than that. Super nice discovery. Congrat's to your friend Son.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2008)

Dadgum sho-nuff nice un right there!!


----------



## pos13 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow thats really nice......


----------



## julian faedo (Dec 25, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Son (Dec 26, 2008)

*Ya,,,*

Yep, he's a lucky raschal, beat me to the spot after all that rain we got awhile back. Sure flooded our woods.


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome Point


----------



## marknga (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice! What style point is that? Pickwick?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 28, 2008)

that engine knew how to make em didn't he


outstanding find!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 31, 2008)

Super nice point!
Clean your nails.
Dan


----------



## Son (Jan 5, 2009)

*Ya gotta see this*

It's a Kirk, and those are my nails. Sort of got em dirty huh?
another Kirk


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2009)

Man, what good luck! To find these points and unbroken! Wow!


----------



## Son (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ya gota*

Another shot of nice tool. It had been plowed to the top and a rain exposed it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2009)

Lord have mercy! The stuff dreams are made of....


----------



## Son (Jan 10, 2009)

*Ya gota..*

One mornings hunt


----------



## anglerEd (Feb 11, 2009)

Completely and totaly facinating!


----------



## Son (Feb 12, 2009)

*Ya gotta see this*

Latest finds, need more rain...fields are being plowed


----------



## Joe r (Feb 15, 2009)

man that is nice!!


----------



## fulldraw4life (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice red color. Nice find.


----------



## Bowhunter450 (Feb 15, 2009)

too cool


----------

